
ASUS EeeKeyboard with capacitative screen as mousepad - urlwolf
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/01/asus-eeekeyboard-gets-really-really-official?icid=sphere_blogsmith_inpage_engadget
======
jacquesm
What's capacitative ?

The original title is "ASUS EeeKeyboard gets really, really official".

